# Tiel Island 5* is open for shopping



## Lavulin98 (Apr 10, 2020)

DODO Code: 16MTC

Island name: Tiel
Native fruit: Apple
Flowers at nook: windflower, hyacinth, mum
Hot items: shell lamp; wooden simple bed
Tailor Shop: wizard robe

Free DIY's on the beach. Please take as many as you can.
Talk to villagers to find if they crafting smth. Let us know if you they craft smth interesting. 
Fossil Museum is complete. Feel free to visit.
If you want to leave gifts, do it in front of my house.
I am working so I won't respond to in game messages.

Take care~


----------



## lapaa (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm coming to visit! ^^


----------



## OreoTerror (Apr 10, 2020)

Coming!


----------



## pacs (Apr 10, 2020)

Stopping by


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 10, 2020)

new code is up. probably will close the gates soon tho


----------



## BlissfulFox (Apr 10, 2020)

May I ask what color are the mums? <3


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 10, 2020)

BlissfulFox said:


> May I ask what color are the mums? <3


all colors


----------



## pacs (Apr 10, 2020)

Omw


----------



## BlissfulFox (Apr 10, 2020)

Thanks, I'm omw. Name is Vulpey - Oakbee! <3

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020

I keep getting someone is on their nookphone every attempt I try to come. D:


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 10, 2020)

Your town is lovely, thanks for letting me come over!


----------



## icyii (Apr 10, 2020)

Would love to visit <3


----------



## helenxsarah (Apr 10, 2020)

Thanks, on my way!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 10, 2020)

all right i closed up


----------



## noobie007 (Apr 10, 2020)

Would love to visit and sell my fruit haha thanks again -Eveee


----------



## Climbintospace (Apr 10, 2020)

Are you still open? Would love to come by


----------



## Korra (Apr 10, 2020)

I would also Like to come by, as I am looking for mums in all colors =)


----------



## fey01 (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi. I will also visit. (Mel from Decay)


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 10, 2020)

guys its closed. but thanks for comin


----------



## Kanjiidesu (Apr 10, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> DODO Code: 16MTC
> 
> Island name: Tiel
> Native fruit: Apple
> ...




	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020

Would love to come visit!


----------

